

A QR-code-beggar in NYC wanted to gather money for laptop upgrade - nickkyit
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fhabrahabr.ru%2Fpost%2F207854%2F&act=url

======
nickkyit
Sorry it's Google translated.

Here's the link to the guy's website:
[http://mynameisroma.com/](http://mynameisroma.com/)

He said he was able to get about $300 in three days.

